# [Request] Need your help Music Lovers!



## wordflute (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it possible for all of you to do me a solid favor! I need musicians and music lovers like yourselves to help me get
votes for this indiegogo contest on Facebook for my New Album Campaign! Contest ends this coming week! And we're close on votes!

http://bit.ly/SbeDO2

This campaign is for my band, its our dream album! It means more than anything that I get it off the ground and ready for production. I've been working day in day out nonstop on the campaign and have raised $1715 out of the $3300. Winning this contest would really give my campaign the boost it needs! 1st prize is $500! It would mean a lot to me guys and gals. go vote!

If its possible, I would be forever grateful.

Thanks!


----------

